
PyTorch adds new dev tools - pesenti
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/pytorch-adds-new-dev-tools-as-it-hits-production-scale/
======
3jckd
Despite being on the FB-naysayers' side, I think that scientific and
engineering work that FB outputs is amazing and greatly adds to our (tech)
community. I use several of their frameworks on a daily basis and look forward
into dabbling with the new stuff.

~~~
option
PyTorch is the best thing which came out of FB (I love it). However, their
company’s core products are IMHO a cancer on today’s society

------
snrji
Pytorch is amazing and Facebook's open source contributions to AI are great.

However, tooling for deep learning in general is not ready for industry grade
technology. Many bugs could be prevented by dependent types, but compilers are
not there. Also, debugging models feels like alchemy and random changes until
it works. In addition, in production systems, rigorous testing is not a
standard. The closest thing I have heard of is Tesla's data engine and AI
system, they do have unit tests and a shadow mode. Of course big companies
will have similar technologies for critical systems, but it's not as
standardized as testing in software engineering.

------
lukas
This stuff looks super cool. I’m a fan of pytorch and can’t help but add a
shameless plug for the ML experiment management tools I built -
[https://www.wandb.com/blog/monitor-your-pytorch-models-
with-...](https://www.wandb.com/blog/monitor-your-pytorch-models-with-five-
extra-lines-of-code)

------
julien_c
The `nn.BatchNorm` CPU inference speedup is a Big Deal™ to us.

Thanks for the contributions everyone, and glad to have bet on PyTorch a few
years back.

